# Flow meter from cheap machine



## destiny (Jun 4, 2015)

Hi,

Does anyone know of some cheap old simple machines that have a flow meter? Im planning to integrate it in my project with a Classic but struggling to find something cheap.

Thanks!


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

I have used the cheap eBay options. None of them really measure down to 30ml reliably and the best I have found is 0.3 to 3 Litres. That said, it still measures a reasonable number of pulses on a pulse counter to be usable... But not accurate enough for the OCD inclined or those wanting a very specific extraction ratio.


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

I think I have one with a plastic body somewhere in the workshop. The water connections are for small bore silicon tubing, with a ribbon type plug for the electrics.

It came from a Jura B2C machine

Will let you know......


----------



## destiny (Jun 4, 2015)

espressotechno said:


> I think I have one with a plastic body somewhere in the workshop. The water connections are for small bore silicon tubing, with a ribbon type plug for the electrics.
> 
> It came from a Jura B2C machine
> 
> Will let you know......


Cheers, that sounds like a usable option...


----------



## mcrmfc (Sep 17, 2016)

The digimesa flow meters are used in most of the b2c machines and are easily sourced e.g. http://www.espares.co.uk/product/es1563078/flow-meter


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Found it: It's a Digimesa plastic flowmeter with an inlet bore (into the chamber) of 1.8mm. The outside connection tubes will take 5mm silicon tubing.

It's from a defunct Solis B2C machine

PM me your address & I'll pop it in the post FOC.


----------



## destiny (Jun 4, 2015)

Very kind of you @espressotechno! PM coming in a few minutes.

Update: so apparently your inbox is full


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Inbox now emptied !


----------

